# Man 2018



## Garboman

So far this is the leaderboard for the MAN.

It is subject to revision and all contestants should be pleased to know the prizes are exactly the same as in previous years. Tournament Officials have the following Short List

1. Nick

2. Phil

3. Kyle

4. The Rest of us.


Out of Town MAN likely will go to either Biker Ricky or Sniper George.

In case you want to seriously consider competing in 2019. You will need the following;

1. Long Cast

2. Good Bait

3. Devote an inordinate amount of energy and time.

4. It helps to be on Arch's Christmas Card List.

5. It Helps to be on Phil's Friends and Family text group.

6. Live on the OBX (At least during Drum Season which currently lasts from Feb-July and then starts up again from Sept-Dec)

7. At least $1200 for sinkers/rigs/line/leaders.

8. Beach Permit (Unless you live in Moyock)

9. Either no Girlfriend or Wife or a Girl Friend or Wife that does not mind spending time away from you during waking hours, if you think your Girl is looking elsewhere for Love do not fret, play along and ask for new gear for the season, you will find her amiable likely to footing your Tournament Trail expenses.

10. Did we mention Long Cast?

11. Good Gear (Interestingly all the top 3 contenders use CTS 1306 and either Fathom 15 or Steigler Reels.

12. If you are not on Arch's Christmas Card distribution list or Phil's Cell Phone Hotline like most folks you will to put in a great deal of time. First one out....Last one In.

13. Ability to wade out into Shark Infested areas and one should not be afraid of Lightning.

14. Must enjoy snack type foods as normal restaurants are closed when you get done for the night.

15. Plenty of money for Gas as these Drum like to move.

16. Keep in mind that most of the top players or Drum Pros all have nights where double digit catches are made with some regularity. 

17. Good set of waders is also a necessity, hard to stay at it with a wet cold body.

18. You can buy your way to the top, but it will cost you.


----------



## BigWillJ

Sounds like a mafia I would have enjoyed being a member of when I was younger, much younger.


----------



## DaBig2na

Kyle and I were chatting last night and came to the same conclusion on the top three....However, the top two are very secretive and won't share or sell bait while they are fishing ( Personally, I'm very cool with that) Number one says he has RETIRED from catching bait for a reputable Tackle Shop. This will give him more time to catch better bait for himself..... This also means bait will be even more scarce in the Fall of 2019... 

The top two also do not participate on the Drum Hotline from my understanding ... They won't call or answer their Hotline unless you're a charter boat captain or the top three on their Christmas card list.... ...One of the Pros spouse is an expert rod builder trained by the best, of course. Number three keeps me in the loop, and call list... I try to pass the good news to Garbo because I know he is keeping score, and is down here in Spirit.

"Little Buddy" from Moyock was counting Boat Drum I heard. I'm not spreading gossip, so you didn't heat that from me....He was firmly in the Top 5 despite counting Boat Drum. So the upper echelon of " The Rest of Us" category .

Biker Ricky and George defiantly had big numbers and That "Joel feller" from Danville Va put up big numbers this year too. He was in the top 3 in the Avon Pier Man tournament, along with DD in the top 5.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo

whats the unofficial count on drum for those top guys?


----------



## surffshr

Isn't #1 known to use a purple 1305?


----------



## Garboman

Between 100 and 150 Citation Drum over 40 inch Fork Length. Number one will reveal on Facebook probably live from somewhere in January 2019, Number two won't even tell number one, but we know he got 19 one Night from a place off the beaten path. 

Boat Drum do not count. Repeat Boat Drum do not count. 

Yearlings do not Count. Puppy's only count when deep fried and blackened.

Get caught Cheating and every shuns you unless you have better bait and then they are your BFF if you hook us up.

Next Year we are thinking about a Special Kayak Division for large Sharks over 8 feet only. If we have to award this Shark Award Posthumously we will present it to the next of kin.

Third Place guy was around 75 last time I texted him. 

1st and 2nd place guys have unlisted phone numbers unless your carpet is stained or you need a new stick then they will call you back. I got a young Russian Drum Pro wannabe who said he could hack into number two's cell phone but I am not interested until April 2019 and this Russian Hack insists on being paid now and in Bitcoin.

More information is available on Facebook, but since I do not trust Mark Zuckerberg I am not on that social Media site.

I was rooting for #3 who shot out to the lead last Feb. but was not able to withstand the onslaught of his peers with Charter Boat Captain connections and Secret Hotlines.

I am building new Sticks for 2019 which is some solace for what turned out to be a low count on my part. Got back into the Gym today and will make an effort to at the very least make a respectable run at the Out of Town Man Title by buying it one rep at a time.

Officials will sort out Biker Ricky Sniper George and Flash to see who made the top but all of them are bad ass. 

In fact if you want to be near the top you have to be bad ass.


----------



## Jollymon

Glad to know that I'm not the only one that doesn't trust Zuckerburg and won't fall in lockstep with him and his socialist agenda.
Good to hear #3 is in the game, Not personally acquainted with number one or two but I've fished with Kyle on Jennettes Pier and find him very competent at his craft . 
I'm going to try in 2019 to be a contender in the Pier Division if possible but 10 hours one way makes it a task . 
Won't even try at the Sand division, no longer have a 4X4 , no need here in the South and won't give the NPS there Tax to drive on the Beach . 
I've seen #1's workmanship on Drum sticks and have to say he's a master in his craft and have one of his Rods on my bucket list.
Any time I can spend sucking in that salt air and smelling the sea in OBX is as good as felling the pull on the Rod .


----------



## sanjuanworm

if he gets a beach permit then i miss out on my bait for taxi trade thing i got going....
i think ricky got more than george, but not many... as i am happily single again my 2019 out of town man aspirations are strong..but i gotta stay single for any hope.
and seems like the total is closer to 175 this year for #1.


----------



## Drumdum

Nowadays,I've gone "semi retirement" and with another "wheel problem" may have to put in another titanium knee to stand upright..  I will add that I think "avon John" would probably be the man on that pier,even though he didn't catch one in tourney.. He is in a clash between catching and playboy status.... Garbo,I know you are envious of that,but he seems to have the gift of gab and I've seen the pics of some of his harem,trust me,for his age,he IS the man............


----------



## Garboman

sanjuanworm said:


> if he gets a beach permit then i miss out on my bait for taxi trade thing i got going....
> i think ricky got more than george, but not many... as i am happily single again my 2019 out of town man aspirations are strong..but i gotta stay single for any hope.
> and seems like the total is closer to 175 this year for #1.


Flash got around 24 or so his Fall Trip can not remember what he did in the Spring. Flash minds his own business so its hard to estimate as he is not prone to boasting, unlike some of us especially when the suds start to flow. Flash will have days when he is steady bowed up.

Will have to reach out. I think Ricky is in the high 30's I will call Joker to confirm when it gets time to go official. 

#1 was laughing when he declined to provide his total back before Thanksgiving, he did say that he caught most of his Fall fish at ......................

Not too Jealous of Avon John and his appeal to the Ladies, only when he brings them out to the end of the Tee. Avon John did stick his lip out when I started talking trash that a NEW Avon John showed up during the PBR and Kinnakeet John was the only alternative.

Good to hear San Juan is back in the game for next year, if I do not run into some Hottie at the Gym I will fish some at least with my new Sticks in 2019.

By the way there is no distinction between Sand Man and Pier Man, most every winner and top Drum Pro except for Phil is mostly a Pier Man in the Fall, as that is where the numbers are decked most years. Phil is allergic to Creosote so you seldom see him on the Planks except when the Piers are going off and conditions have the surf being devoid of a bite.


----------



## sanjuanworm

and after a number check george is at 45 for 2018..29 in the spring,16 in the fall


----------



## Guest

Garboman said:


> Boat Drum do not count. Repeat Boat Drum do not count.


How do you verify a fish wasn't boat caught?


----------



## Garboman

pierrat4life said:


> how do you verify a fish wasn't boat caught?


gps


----------



## Drumdum

Garboman said:


> Not too Jealous of Avon John and his appeal to the Ladies, only when he brings them out to the end of the Tee. Avon John did stick his lip out when I started talking trash that a NEW Avon John showed up during the PBR and Kinnakeet John was the only alternative.


I gather he hasn't brought out the "yoga instructor" then???


----------



## Garboman

Drumdum said:


> I gather he hasn't brought out the "yoga instructor" then???


He brought a pretty girl one day who was dark haired and looked pretty fit. She spent some time looking back at me, probably wondering what a tall good looking older man like myself was doing out casting most of the folks on the pier with my Trusty 1509 3rd Generation.

She left with John early as Sharks were afoot......


----------



## The Joker

sanjuanworm said:


> and after a number check george is at 45 for 2018..29 in the spring,16 in the fall


I think Ricky and George are going to be neck and neck, with Ricky having a 1 or 2 fish lead.


----------



## Garboman

The Joker said:


> I think Ricky and George are going to be neck and neck, with Ricky having a 1 or 2 fish lead.


I think Garbo and that Hottie Avon John brought out to the Tee should have been neck and neck.

On a side note I am spending a little time each evening building my Stick collection.

Started out on a 1507 in a Green motif in a second go around. I may post pictures but I doubt it as it is a hassle at this site. This is a Drum rod that did a fair amount of time as a Shark Rod and I am trying to wrap away the bad JuJu as far as critters.

Will do the CTS 1307's next and after that I am going to re wrap for the third time my Trusty 1509 3rd Gen.

I may even hit Justin up for another CTS in 1306 flavor Before the 2019 Opener. 

Joker and Biker crew from Gate City all are hip to the 1305 for Beach work, but I am more about thinking I am a big shot who needs a stiffer rod rather than a limper noodle..............................

Looking forward to receiving my Mags from BlackDog for the Shimano Speedmasters. These reels are so Bad Ass I may even out cast myself.........


----------



## Lil Stubby

Ricky had 47 and Zingpow had 73


----------



## GlenS

Now this is a good read... Met a few of them over ours years. Looking forward to final numbers and 2019... Good Luck all involved.


----------



## Lil Stubby

You know E if you keep dating that fat girl I saw in your truck from Moyock you picked up on Tender your numbers will probably go up! She is pretty fishy haha


----------



## sanjuanworm

Lil Stubby said:


> You know E if you keep dating that fat girl I saw in your truck from Moyock you picked up on Tender your numbers will probably go up! She is pretty fishy haha


my taxi service for the moyock girl is strictly paid in bait only....tinder puts out way better than that


----------



## Garboman

Lewis has been tapping that Moyock Girl for quite a while now, evidently she is a real honest to ... bait bitch and does not care who is in charge. Free Rods, Free Gas, Free Beach Pass and all she has to do is Dance and make Romance.


----------



## Garboman

Lewis has been tapping that Moyock Girl for quite a while now, evidently she is a real honest to ... bait bitch and does not care who is in charge. Free Rods, Free Gas, Free Beach Pass and all she has to do is Dance and make Romance.

For some reason I think Zing Pow will have better bait next year, might be worth a try getting to be BFF with Zing.


----------



## bronzbck1

Garbo a 58” was released alive and well at the mouth of the inlet the other day. Caught on a boat they though they had a tuna on.


----------



## sanjuanworm

bronzbck1 said:


> Garbo a 58” was released alive and well at the mouth of the inlet the other day. Caught on a boat they though they had a tuna on.


pics of this mythical 58"? 
i mean we all got a camera in our pocket and a 58" would be well worth the time for the kodak moment.....sooooo pics


----------



## DaBig2na

If this is true which very well could be. Measured fork or TL? 

Boat Drum still don't count.

Boat guys always seem to measure TL....

Boat Drum Still Don't Count

I remember about three or four years ago during the summer (like July) a Drum bigger than that caught on Rodanthe Pier that measured 55" fork length. It bit a live croaker under a ballon rig. Released to be caught another day.

Stranger Things have happened

February 28, 2018 bite at Cape Point (strange)
Middle of July bite 2018 on Jennette's Pier (strange)


----------



## Garboman

DaBig2na said:


> If this is true which very well could be. Measured fork or TL?
> 
> Boat Drum still don't count.
> 
> Boat guys always seem to measure TL....
> 
> Boat Drum Still Don't Count
> 
> I remember about three or four years ago during the summer (like July) a Drum bigger than that caught on Rodanthe Pier that measured 55" fork length. It bit a live croaker under a ballon rig. Released to be caught another day.
> 
> Stranger Things have happened
> 
> February 28, 2018 bite at Cape Point (strange)
> Middle of July bite 2018 on Jennette's Pier (strange)


in early October 19 years ago off Rodanthe Pier I caught a 54" Fork Length Drum, it never occurred to me to measure total length. My Cell Phone at the time was a Flip Phone and I was all alone and did not have a camera on hand. I seldom take my phone out on the piers or beach, concerned about dropping it in the ocean. The fellas I learned Drum fishing from would ridicule what they called the Virginia measurement. In case anyone is curious my Biggest Drum was caught using an Abu 8600 and a Pinnacle Absolute Rod. I was also using my Surf Sticks and a ZZPlex tournament rod cut down to 10'6" in those days and mostly ABU 9000's and at times Abu 7000's. We thought an ABU 7000 was a little on the small side. These days a 7000 is considered a beast by some people. My ABU's are well worn and creaky, just like me I guess.

Avon Pier for PBR last Fall went to total length, not sure why but the pier small talk seemed to support that it was done so to run up the scores. Sometimes pier small talk is informative, especially when it is gossip directed at people every one knows

Nice to hear a Big Drum was near the Inlet, perhaps he can hang around and I can get my FHB paws on him later this Spring. I do not carry a camera or a tape so he will just get the estimated weight by me.

Boat Fishermen do all kinds of strange things to run up the score, like the mate grabbing the leader I bet I have lost several dozen Citations after the shock knot cleared my guides. It happens to me on the piers, but it happens more often in the wash, lord knows what the would happen if people started claiming they touched the leader right when the Big Drum rolled and broke the line.

Bronze nice to hear someone gets in on a big one after what was sort of a disappointing bite on the planks this Fall.


----------



## bronzbck1

It was caught on a electric reel which would kill most fish but this one was released “ no dought alive and kicking” was the quote. I will check with the mates to see if there are any pics.


----------



## NC KingFisher

I'd like to see a drum that runs like a bluefin


----------



## drumrun

NC KingFisher said:


> I'd like to see a drum that runs like a bluefin


Esp in 56deg water........


----------



## Garboman

drumrun said:


> Esp in 56deg water........


It would be interesting to find out whether the boat was trolling lures or fishing bait.

If a fish hits a trolled lure sometimes even a 4 pound Bonito seems to pull decently hard on the strike.

When Bronzeback gets back with his report hopefully more information can be revealed. We need pictures and hopefully Hotties in bikinis holding the fish.

Tall Paul formerly of Rodanthe caught a 100+ pound Bluefin inside the inlet back in the early 1990's. The Tuna were inside the inlet feeding on bait and the Captain decided to set a trolling spread out early and Paul hooked up in sight of the channel marker buoy.

I am slowly building my 2019 Drum Sticks, it is quite challenging with eyes that no longer have the gleam of youth. After a mediocre job on my 1507 re wrap I am wrapping the guide twice with D thread and using the second wrap to delineate trim wraps of the different color 1st guide wrap. I may even break with tradition and make both 1307's I have the same thread scheme. We are not doing this on a live feed with Facebook and pictures I took with my old Iphone just plain sucked. So the only live feed you get is what I am typing at the moment. Color is light grey A underwrap and then D white guide wrap and then light grey guide wrap. I looks good to me, the major question remains is this a Shark rod or is it a Drum Rod

I am also back in the gym, have not missed a day since Day after Christmas. Will not break any records but I am feeling a little stronger than when I started and so any young Jennettes Drum Pros who want to make fun of me best be prepared to get clunked pretty dang hard.

Top Three MAN 2018 Tournament Winners are in the process of final confirmation. One is easy to get in touch with, the #1 and #2 not so much.

Tournament officials wish to thank everyone for participating last year and we look forward to the new 2019 Opener.

If want to compete this year just drop by TW's Nags Head and pay Justin the entrance fee.


----------



## bronzbck1

drumrun said:


> Esp in 56deg water........


Where is this 56 degree water? The water in Hatteras was a lot warmer then. But I rather fish for drum in 50 degree water anytime. They school up in the surf at 55


----------



## NC-Travis

Last I heard this was the score for 2018
1. Phil in the 120's
2. Nick in the high 1teens
3. Kyle 74
4. Myself at 68(no boat fish counted)
Not sure of 5th but I think it may be Avon John.
Looking forward to seeing you back on the sand this year Garbo.


----------



## Garboman

NC-Travis said:


> Last I heard this was the score for 2018
> 1. Phil in the 120's
> 2. Nick in the high 1teens
> 3. Kyle 74
> 4. Myself at 68(no boat fish counted)
> Not sure of 5th but I think it may be Avon John.
> Looking forward to seeing you back on the sand this year Garbo.


Secret Drum Hotline Rumor was that the Drum Pro now in charge of all the bait at Teaches had 70 or so. Drum Pro in charge of Teaches is tough to pin down until the end of the season.
I was fishing with Zing the day he caught 14 or so at the Point sometime in May after the Night Closures had started, when I had the Asian or Swine or Death Flu whatever had taken possession of me. Zing was on fire that Day, he would bow up almost instantly. I could barely walk 20 yards that day

Official results are on hold until verified results are in. Which may not occur until later this Spring. Avon John had a good year, I heard he was in the mid 50's.

If Phil really did get by Nick he needs to let the World know that Nick is now on Suicide Watch, but I heard that Nick's figure was much higher. 

68 is one awesome total Perhaps one day I can get close to that Right now I am just interested in getting my gear and body ready for the 2019 opener so I am not embarrassed like I was last year.


----------



## Garboman

NC-Travis said:


> Last I heard this was the score for 2018
> 1. Phil in the 120's
> 2. Nick in the high 1teens
> 3. Kyle 74
> 4. Myself at 68(no boat fish counted)
> Not sure of 5th but I think it may be Avon John.
> Looking forward to seeing you back on the sand this year Garbo.


This information was confirmed verbally over the secret Drum Hotline, yesterday.

Tournament Officials are stunned. Not the first time, Officials are stunned frequently just going thru life... but this bears some comment. A Drum PRo drops out of competition for several years, commits to his children and their sports activities and then without explanation gets back in the game.

There is something about this Drum PRo lifestyle which is never mentioned much, and that is the stamina and dedication and resolve it requires to be the only one fishing on a lonely Shark infested Bar somewhere in the Dark in the middle of the night by yourself and your only contact with fellow Man is a secret Cell Phone Drum Hotline for which myself and many others are not on speed dial.


----------



## Garboman

Putting the final trim wraps on the second matching CTS 1307 at this time. Decided to make these CTS DrumSticks matching which is out of character for me. I sure hope they do not turn out to be a matching set of SharkSticks. I built a All Star 1507 first right after Christmas, but then stripped it as it did not meet quality control. Had to take additional steps for aging eyes.

I am turning 65 in less than 60 Days and my intent is to put myself in a position to not embarrass myself for the Spring Opener on Secret Island that ends with an E. Funny thing about "..."E Island is you can set up shop on one end and it goes off on the other end.

One thing for sure I will try this year is to set up on a spot popular with the younger lawn chair crowd that not only brings their pretty girlfriends and dogs, but a youthful enthusiasm that I lack or am short on. Anyway I scoffed at the lawn Chair Hole two Springs in a row and two Springs in a row, I was out fished. San Juan knows the hole and he will probably be there when I show up.

I may also Shade/Follow a certain F150 or a certain Sierra, or more likely I will not heed my own advice and strike out on my own for cut in the bar known as the "Monster Hole".


----------



## The Joker

Garboman said:


> Putting the final trim wraps on the second matching CTS 1307 at this time. Decided to make these CTS DrumSticks matching which is out of character for me. I sure hope they do not turn out to be a matching set of SharkSticks. I built a All Star 1507 first right after Christmas, but then stripped it as it did not meet quality control. Had to take additional steps for aging eyes.
> 
> I am turning 65 in less than 60 Days and my intent is to put myself in a position to not embarrass myself for the Spring Opener on Secret Island that ends with an E. Funny thing about "..."E Island is you can set up shop on one end and it goes off on the other end.
> 
> One thing for sure I will try this year is to set up on a spot popular with the younger lawn chair crowd that not only brings their pretty girlfriends and dogs, but a youthful enthusiasm that I lack or am short on. Anyway I scoffed at the lawn Chair Hole two Springs in a row and two Springs in a row, I was out fished. San Juan knows the hole and he will probably be there when I show up.
> 
> I may also Shade/Follow a certain F150 or a certain Sierra, or more likely I will not heed my own advice and strike out on my own for cut in the bar known as the "Monster Hole".


Better be careful following that Sierra sometimes parts fall off of it, or is that a anti tracking device to create a diversion so he can sneak off to a secret uncharted drum hole.

Could be a different game this year with Zing Pow finding a new recharged outlook on life and trying to reestablish him self as a number one contender and with biker Ricky being a part time resident now that could give someone else a shot at the out of town contender, like maybe Sanjuanworm if Cupid doesn't strike again and have him falling head over heels in love with some one other than that tender chick from Moyock he's been know to ride around with.

As for me I've got high hopes for myself but that could be ruined by my side kick and partner in crime when she crushes my dreams by out fishing me with he new drum stick that she was given by the legendary Garboman. Guess we'll just have to wait and see how it all plays out.


----------



## fishingeek

Garboman said:


> I am also back in the gym, have not missed a day since Day after Christmas. Will not break any records but I am feeling a little stronger than when I started and so any young Jennettes Drum Pros who want to make fun of me best be prepared to get clunked pretty dang hard.


I am planning to make a couple appearances this spring. I've also been hitting the gym frequently myself and been thinking about tailoring my workout more towards heaver'ing. Do you have any specific workout advice? I just started beating a tractor tire with an 8lb hammer.

BTW - We met last spring on the beach at Hatteras Inlet, I had a lifted white Suburban with a Reynolds front rack.


----------



## Guest

fishingeek said:


> I am planning to make a couple appearances this spring. I've also been hitting the gym frequently myself and been thinking about tailoring my workout more towards heaver'ing. Do you have any specific workout advice? I just started beating a tractor tire with an 8lb hammer.
> 
> BTW - We met last spring on the beach at Hatteras Inlet, I had a lifted white Suburban with a Reynolds front rack.


I cannot offer advice on workouts centered around heaving but I can attest to the hammer workout. I work on a hydraulic fracturing crew and we use 6lb sledges to tighten the hammer unions on our 2", 3" and 4" iron. It will turn you into a beast in the shoulders if you stick with it I can almost promise you that.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo

fishingeek said:


> I am planning to make a couple appearances this spring. I've also been hitting the gym frequently myself and been thinking about tailoring my workout more towards heaver'ing. Do you have any specific workout advice? I just started beating a tractor tire with an 8lb hammer.
> 
> BTW - We met last spring on the beach at Hatteras Inlet, I had a lifted white Suburban with a Reynolds front rack.


Id say focus on legs. Having a good strong base and being able to drive your hips around really helps. That and the push/pull at the end.


----------



## Garboman

brob757 said:


> I cannot offer advice on workouts centered around heaving but I can attest to the hammer workout. I work on a hydraulic fracturing crew and we use 6lb sledges to tighten the hammer unions on our 2", 3" and 4" iron. It will turn you into a beast in the shoulders if you stick with it I can almost promise you that.


I was a carpenter when I was young, been in the financial field for last 22 years. My workouts are more about life and getting around without requiring an oxygen bottle than anything else. I started in the Gyms after I put my tools away and quit climbing around. I miss construction work at times for the sense of accomplishment it brought at the end of a hard day. 

When I got back to the Pier this Fall I had gained weight (not muscle) and several DrumPros were making fun of me. Being sensitive to punks making fun of me and kicking sand in my face, I decided to rebuild over the Winter so I would not need Joker to bodyguard me if I run into trouble at Secret Cast Net areas on Hatteras Throwing a 10' net for a few hours at certain locations on Hatteras can bring the wrong kind of Heat

Too cold to put in any practice here in January but I have an advantage over most folks who are not presently living on the OBX and that is I started throwing a heaver in the early 1980's so I can bomb it out there most days unless I get too tired, and getting tired and winded easily is something that us old people can attest to

It is not so much the push pull as the start slow and then blast it


----------



## Garboman

fishingeek said:


> I am planning to make a couple appearances this spring. I've also been hitting the gym frequently myself and been thinking about tailoring my workout more towards heaver'ing. Do you have any specific workout advice? I just started beating a tractor tire with an 8lb hammer.
> 
> BTW - We met last spring on the beach at Hatteras Inlet, I had a lifted white Suburban with a Reynolds front rack.


I remember you Geek, I think you had your family with you most days.

Chuck Lydell method of tractor tires is good

Better to ask Tuna for Pro advice, but I will say this, if your tendons and ligaments fail or get inflamed it is hard to fish effectively

Speaking of Hammers in 1991 I was nailing some joist cross bracing on a house framing job in Rodanthe in early October. I missed a nail and my 28 ounce framing hammer bounced against a joist and then blasted my right thumb, making a mess of my thumb and splattering blood

Later that night on Rodanthe Pier I had tried to tape up my thumb enough to get a cast off, but my thumb was too injured to keep the spool from slipping. Only two fellas were out there besides me. Arch and the Redhead.

Neither of them offered to cast for me, so I had to just sit and watch them get bowed upopcorn: Arch had the same beautiful cast then as he does now In fact Arch and Larry Haack were in a league of their own along with a young man named Jay who the RedHead and I called the Hopper who also out cast the rest of us.

Pat does a little hop to this day, not as exaggerated as Jay who threw so hard on the pier he would leave his feet every time. I tried hopping for a while, it was kind of like a Hollywood Hookset:beer: more show than anything else but I think it got a few yards extra for me


----------



## fishingeek

Yep, the family was in tow most of the days. Honestly, my last couple of months of working out has been to reduce girth. Last spring I was at my largest ever, I've shed about 60lbs so far. 

I totally missed out on last years fall drum season due to some family health issues, so I'm planning to make up a little this spring, hope to see you out there.


----------



## VA-Apraisr

New Years goal was to increase my workouts to get this 58-year old body in better shape too......and it hasn't helped my casting efforts yet.......so won't be crushing it but will feel better about myself in any case  Never hurts to pull a few 50 inchers in for the added workout. See you boy's in April.


----------



## Garboman

President' Day

Re-wrapping guides on a SurfStick this morning for a little bit. It reminded me of when I first started. The rules in the 1980's were as follows;

1. Drum in the early evening at the Point will be out further than you can cast.

2. Drum in the early evening at the Point will not be out further than the top three rods on the beach that day can cast.

3. If you drag the Drum to your truck to slide him in a cooler and drink a beer to catch your breath, you are not going to catch as many as the top rods who released all their Drum.

4. There will be people in your way who do not like you, so try and be patient and pace yourself early in the season, so as not to get aggravated and end up in the bar. (Not outer bar). I spent a few Drum seasons mostly fishing the bars and whilst the women were more prevalent the fishing was not helped.

5. Fried Drum taste pretty good, especially after a long winter. Grilled they taste pretty good too. Just have to cut the Dark Red meat out on the filets. 

6. If you think people are selfish in traffic, just wait until October at the Point. 

7. Things were always better in the old days, fishing, traffic, girls, trucks (They said that a lot about Trucks and Automobiles in general in the 80's, no one can admit with a straight face this is still true).

Thinking this morning that except for standing by your Truck with a cold beer in your hand and big tail sticking out of a cooler lid, the rules are pretty much the same... Most of the People have changed. The old ones are dead or rendered disabled by age. The young ones know everything and step lightly over the sand, where I trudge...Drum Stones were a valuable commodity in the 80's ...no one knows what they look like these days.....or where you find them....

As far as I know the OBX DrumPros are all tied at 0 at the moment. Somewhere this weekend or perhaps last, tackle inventory is going on, gear is being gone thru and reels are getting cleaned.

I have wrapped guides and built the butts for four Drum rods that are ready for epoxy, my rod dryer is in Chicago, so I guess I will order another from Mudhole in order to be ready when the Secret Drum Hotline Red Phone starts to ring.....


----------



## Adam

New 1306 is on the dryer as I type, while I watch the snow/sleet fall here in central Virginia. Gotta re-line a couple Daiwa 20s too, but overall Im ready to fish. Spring training baseball starts tomorrow, drum aren't far behind.


----------



## Adam

Red Sox and Red Drum just go together ...right DD?


----------



## Blaksand2

Hey Adam!!!! That's a nice wrap Champ. Hopefully I'll see you this Spring.


Adam said:


> Red Sox and Red Drum just go together ...right DD?


----------



## Adam

Will be down May 5th I think for a week hopefully, and then possibly a couple days in mid-April.


----------



## Garboman

DD must be on break.

Clean looking Stick. Adam

1307 #1 is turning on the dryer at this moment. Decided to use D thread for the guide overwraps, age has affected my eyes, so end result with D Thread is not as clean as A for the guide over wrap, but the bonus is that the guide feet do not need to be ground down so the rust takes a year or two longer to set in. I realize that Titanium Torzite Guides are available but a certain well known Biker Drum Pro said his Torzites had had some issues.

For the 1st time in 30 years I built two matching Sticks, both 1307's the same color scheme.

I am very interested to find out if my 1307's are SharkSticks or Drum Rods, will find out soon by the end of the Month.


----------



## The Joker

Garboman said:


> DD must be on break.
> 
> Clean looking Stick. Adam
> 
> 1307 #1 is turning on the dryer at this moment. Decided to use D thread for the guide overwraps, age has affected my eyes, so end result with D Thread is not as clean as A for the guide over wrap, but the bonus is that the guide feet do not need to be ground down so the rust takes a year or two longer to set in. I realize that Titanium Torzite Guides are available but a certain well known Biker Drum Pro said his Torzites had had some issues.
> 
> For the 1st time in 30 years I built two matching Sticks, both 1307's the same color scheme.
> 
> I am very interested to find out if my 1307's are SharkSticks or Drum Rods, will find out soon by the end of the Month.


Stripped down that 1502 yesterday and prepped it for paint, shorty wants a custom color. Talked to Drum Pro #1 about painting the blank and he recommended talking to Zing Pow since he has some experience with custom rod finishes. Going to build it back spinning and load it with 30 lb. Power Pro and let her fish around anyone who is out catching we when the bite is on. Shes already planning our spring break trip and trying to figure out how to get Biker Ricky to pick her up from school so she can fish while I work. I'm afraid I've created a monster.


----------



## Garboman

The Joker said:


> Stripped down that 1502 yesterday and prepped it for paint, shorty wants a custom color. Talked to Drum Pro #1 about painting the blank and he recommended talking to Zing Pow since he has some experience with custom rod finishes. Going to build it back spinning and load it with 30 lb. Power Pro and let her fish around anyone who is out catching we when the bite is on. Shes already planning our spring break trip and trying to figure out how to get Biker Ricky to pick her up from school so she can fish while I work. I'm afraid I've created a monster.


Whatever color you paint it I would recommend a multiple clear coats over the color. CTS paints seem to last but likely they are baked in an oven. I painted a couple rods a while back with Rattle can Automotive Paint but they chipped so much I stripped them down. I guess you could let the paint dry real good and after go over it with an alcohol burner to heat it up good and simulate an oven-baked finish. An airbrush will give a finer finish, so you might as well go buy one as Shorty does not deserve a Shortcut method. 

Some of the CTS rods look good after many seasons and some like the RedHead's Blue rod look pretty scratchy Seems like the RodGeeks paint fades pretty good as the Flashes Stick is sunburnt on one side from running around in his roof rack.

Zing Pow last paint job looked pretty nice, he used a sponge to texture it after the base coat. 

I am a non painted non custom color kind of guy, I have a couple sticks that I built over 30 years ago, no one painted blanks in those days, we just were not as hip as the new generation


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo

The Joker said:


> Garboman said:
> 
> 
> 
> DD must be on break.
> 
> Clean looking Stick. Adam
> 
> 1307 #1 is turning on the dryer at this moment. Decided to use D thread for the guide overwraps, age has affected my eyes, so end result with D Thread is not as clean as A for the guide over wrap, but the bonus is that the guide feet do not need to be ground down so the rust takes a year or two longer to set in. I realize that Titanium Torzite Guides are available but a certain well known Biker Drum Pro said his Torzites had had some issues.
> 
> For the 1st time in 30 years I built two matching Sticks, both 1307's the same color scheme.
> 
> I am very interested to find out if my 1307's are SharkSticks or Drum Rods, will find out soon by the end of the Month.
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped down that 1502 yesterday and prepped it for paint, shorty wants a custom color. Talked to Drum Pro #1 about painting the blank and he recommended talking to Zing Pow since he has some experience with custom rod finishes. Going to build it back spinning and load it with 30 lb. Power Pro and let her fish around anyone who is out catching we when the bite is on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes already planning our spring break trip and trying to figure out how to get Biker Ricky to pick her up from school so she can fish while I work. I'm afraid I've created a monster.
Click to expand...

If your serious about the line make sure she knows to either wear protection on her finger or lock the drag down before cast so it won't slip and cut her. Ive been cut pretty bad by that exact line before when not paying attention.


----------



## Garboman

The Joker said:


> Stripped down that 1502 yesterday and prepped it for paint, shorty wants a custom color. Talked to Drum Pro #1 about painting the blank and he recommended talking to Zing Pow since he has some experience with custom rod finishes. Going to build it back spinning and load it with 30 lb. Power Pro and let her fish around anyone who is out catching we when the bite is on. Shes already planning our spring break trip and trying to figure out how to get Biker Ricky to pick her up from school so she can fish while I work. I'm afraid I've created a monster.


#3 is the new #1 for the 1st complete Month of 2019 MAN.

Funny thing about Jimmy Hillsman evicting #3 from his bait prep station, it gave him the impetus to get out in front.

Staying out in front will be the true test for #3, not sure if he can hang with Last Years #1 as far as spending entire nights-weeks-months out on the sand, then there is the problem of Last Year's #2 having an inordinate amount of extra "killer bait" when poor souls like myself are forced to ply the waters looking for cobs. Life is not fair a fair amount of the time and if you want to be the MAN, you have to have several things going for you, a lot of skill, a bit more luck, bait and most of all better bait.

They have been catching them at the usual secret spots and perhaps by this weekend the water temps will stabilize to the point where it is not just the point.

1%'er Biker to be Spring Breaker in Hatteras this year instead of Daytona, less Outlaws and Strippers, but more wholesome activity being a bait bitch. 

There is a rumor that San Juan will soon be San Hatteras, not sure if he realizes yet that the Hotties on Hatteras all leave for South Miami Beach in November, but when you are young you do a lot of stupid things, based on either emotion or forces beyond your control. I spent some years on the OBX, all told about 15. Not sure if it helped or hurt me, I do know that my Trucks rusted quicker.

By the way Red Drum Tackle finally got on the CTS band wagon and Brian is building some very nice Drum sticks in the new invigorated tackle center that indeed is the closest to the Point.


----------



## bogeyman71

Thanks for the report Garbo, I’ve been waiting on an update. Keep them coming.


----------



## Guest

bogeyman71 said:


> Thanks for the report Garbo, I’ve been waiting on an update. Keep them coming.


Same here. Headed down Sunday for a week. Looking good!!!


----------



## sanjuanworm

Garboman said:


> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped down that 1502 yesterday and prepped it for paint, shorty wants a custom color. Talked to Drum Pro #1 about painting the blank and he recommended talking to Zing Pow since he has some experience with custom rod finishes. Going to build it back spinning and load it with 30 lb. Power Pro and let her fish around anyone who is out catching we when the bite is on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes already planning our spring break trip and trying to figure out how to get Biker Ricky to pick her up from school so she can fish while I work. I'm afraid I've created a monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3 is the new #1 for the 1st complete Month of 2019 MAN.
> 
> Funny thing about Jimmy Hillsman evicting #3 from his bait prep station, it gave him the impetus to get out in front.
> 
> Staying out in front will be the true test for #3, not sure if he can hang with Last Years #1 as far as spending entire nights-weeks-months out on the sand, then there is the problem of Last Year's #2 having an inordinate amount of extra "killer bait" when poor souls like myself are forced to ply the waters looking for cobs. Life is not fair a fair amount of the time and if you want to be the MAN, you have to have several things going for you, a lot of skill, a bit more luck, bait and most of all better bait.
> 
> They have been catching them at the usual secret spots and perhaps by this weekend the water temps will stabilize to the point where it is not just the point.
> 
> 1%'er Biker to be Spring Breaker in Hatteras this year instead of Daytona, less Outlaws and Strippers, but more wholesome activity being a bait bitch.
> 
> There is a rumor that San Juan will soon be San Hatteras, not sure if he realizes yet that the Hotties on Hatteras all leave for South Miami Beach in November, but when you are young you do a lot of stupid things, based on either emotion or forces beyond your control. I spent some years on the OBX, all told about 15. Not sure if it helped or hurt me, I do know that my Trucks rusted quicker.
> 
> By the way Red Drum Tackle finally got on the CTS band wagon and Brian is building some very nice Drum sticks in the new invigorated tackle center that indeed is the closest to the Point.
Click to expand...

I am honestly ranking the move as one of my better decisions. 
Not worrying about the 'hotties', if you look around..you'll find them. 
And where's garbo?
We got drum.


----------



## Garboman

sanjuanworm said:


> I am honestly ranking the move as one of my better decisions.
> Not worrying about the 'hotties', if you look around..you'll find them.
> And where's garbo?
> We got drum.


I was coming down this weekend but the wind is wrong. Looks like next Wed. will be a better fit for Tourist Fishermen like myself. 

Earliest Cobia I have killed from a Pier came on May 2, 1987 at NHP. I am going to see about taking down the first Cobia of the OBX from shore, next week at the Secret Spot. For some reason that day in 1987 I put out a live Bluefish on my Pin Rig and 20 minutes into the mornings fishing my Bluefish disappeared into a 45 pound Cobia's mouth. I sold that fish for $100 to the owner of the Wharf Buffet. IT was the very first Cobia on the entire OBX that Spring. Back then there was not a freaking Armada of Cobia Killers in Center Consoles and Towers. Most Boat Cobia came out of the Sound at a secret Spot called the Cobia Stake.

I am not fishing with the same bait I was in the 1980's so finding Hotties on Hatteras in February is a bit more difficult. You can find a few Drunk Hotties at the Brewing Station at that time. I probably should be fishing the Headlights Bar with a stack of $$$ Point Harbor Conversation Pieces.

Seems like last Weekend was a bit slow and the Bite was when I had to work in midweek.

My Drum rods are all ready finally, there was a delay at the production facility, these sticks are Drum only no Sharks.....no Skates.....and no Rays....

I will be in late afternoon next Wed and looking for bait at my secret cast net spots that are off limits to normal fishermen, not willing to risk a beating


----------



## Gorge

According to RDT there was a major bite last night at the point. Good luck next week.


----------



## Garboman

Gorge said:


> According to RDT there was a major bite last night at the point. Good luck next week.


They were taunting me with photos on the Secret Drum Hotline. DrumPro #4 said about 200 put on the Beach on Wed. Evidently Mark Zuckerberg's site was being overwhelmed with proud anglers trying to hold up fish and their sticks at the same time.

Evidently some of the DrumPros got up to 20 Citations per man in 24 hours, or at least DrumPro #3 did. A couple of the DrumPro's should be well past 50 Citations for 2019 by the time I get there.

Should bite hard into this evening and then slow down some this weekend.

Even DrumPro Shorty got in on the action and put one on the beach with year designated driver.

Glad to see them put in the work.


----------



## golikoos

The first thing to do is to choose an exchange. An exchange is a site where you can buy cryptocurrency. There are a lot of exchanges on the market. And then a question arose. What if convert usd to btc on switchere.com/exchange/usd-to-btc? Do you think this service switchere.com/exchange/usd-to-btc is suitable for such transactions? Who has experience using this exchange? Thank you all in advance. I look forward to your feedback and comments.


----------



## DaBig2na

golikoos said:


> How do you verify a fish wasn't boat caught?


Cheating on your fish counts is just like cheating at Golf. No way to truly verify and like golf your score is done on the Honor system. Golf cheaters are the lowest of lows and fish cheaters aren't any better


----------



## Garboman

Cheating on fish is like cheating on anything in life, you get caught sooner or later.

Pretty impossible to win the MAN by cheating only since it takes around 100 or so Citations at the minimum and especially in the Spring OBX area the number of Secret Spots without witnesses is small in number.

Someone who boats a lot of Drum may not be so believable if when he/she gets out on Avon Pier in December and someone's Grandma fishing for sea mullet is smoking him/her for distance.

This 2018 thread was pretty nice since I was fishing, instead of being in quarantine protecting family members from a Pandemic that did not exist in 2018.

An interesting thing came up in another thread. What happens when someone else casted the rod and another man/woman reels in the fish. This actually came up two entire Drum Seasons after this thread shut down.

I think Bots are to blame for resurrecting old dead threads. Why else would so many threads keep coming back live. I mean I am waiting on the price of those Fiddler Crabs .......

*The person who reels in the fish gets to count it*...*.MAN* is about catching not casting, although if you are a world class caster it sure helps...especially if you are a world class bait procurer or bait stealer or bait buyer or bait borrower.

So if someone is down with a medical issue and his DrumPro buddies feel like putting baits out for him and by doing so make it possible for the injured DrumPro to win the Tournament for any particular year say like 2020 since this thread was for 2018 MAN Tournament and it would not be fair to the 2018 entrants to make a ruling without their input during an active tournament especially for something that did not happen yet in a Tournament with someone who is at or near the top of the leader board.

So here you go.....24 months notice on a future rule change in the *MAN.*


----------

